# Basket weave Quilt



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I had so many scrappy bits of material left over from other projects so I made this quilt to use them up. It is single bed size and made for a lady's first Grandchild. I had it professionally quilted with a shell pattern on the borders. If only I had enough hours in the day to do all the crafts that I want to.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful quilt,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful. I know what you mean about hours in the day.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cute use of scraps. The quilting is beautiful. I know what you mean about not enough hours in a day. I think we crafters should revolt and demand at least 8 more hours per day!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

redquilter said:


> Very cute use of scraps. The quilting is beautiful. I know what you mean about not enough hours in a day. I think we crafters should revolt and demand at least 8 more hours per day!


8 more hours?........Agreed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

So cute! I love it! You did a beautiful job selecting fabrics and piecing.
Your quilter also did a fantastic job. Love your choice of quilting design and your choice of thread.
Great Quilt!
&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Adorable quilt - nice piecing and beautiful quilting- I love the multi-color thread.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh wow, that is very pretty. I would love a quilt like this. Great job!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and what a great way to use up all those scraps. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work. 

Robin


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty! I like the black background and the quilting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very pretty! Good use of "left overs" I think.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Gorgeous work


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

How original. Very beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty quilt. I feel that way to somedays that I don't have enough time


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice way to use leftovers.The quilt is very beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it. The simplicity of it really showcases the beauty of the fabric scraps and the black background sets it all off perfectly. I am not a quilter, but seeing this gorgeous blanket this morning makes me want to try my hand. Eye candy for sure. Can't wait to see more of your work. You have a gift.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt, lucky baby. I really like the shell pattern in the border and it really sets off the rest of the quilt. Happy looking quilt!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Very cute use of scraps. The quilting is beautiful. I know what you mean about not enough hours in a day. I think we crafters should revolt and demand at least 8 more hours per day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

This is an awesome way to use scraps. I have scraps that would work in this style of quilt. Do you have a pattern that you can share or where to find the pattern please.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job. I like your choice of quilting motif and thread color.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very pretty! I like the black background with the colorful patches.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

This is absolutely GORGEOUS! I love it!
You've really inspired me to use up my scraps!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Justme said:


> This is an awesome way to use scraps. I have scraps that would work in this style of quilt. Do you have a pattern that you can share or where to find the pattern please.


Hi Justme,

Each block is 6.5 inches square. Cut printed fabric into 6.5 inch X 3.5 inch strips. Cut background colour into 6.5 inch X 2 inch strips. Sew a strip of background colour down each long side of the printed fabric using a 1/4 inch seam. Every second block is then rotated a quarter turn. Just follow the picture of my quilt as to how many blocks of each fabric you will need and how to place them to make the basketweave pattern. Good luck with your quilt.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful done.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful Quilt. I would love to make one myself, but as you stated in your post, "There's not enough time for all the things I want to create."


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I have some print kid friendly scraps that are going to be awesome for this. I will share a picture when I am done. Again thank you for sharing your know how.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful I love the shell work


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Enchanting colors and prints. I love the arrangement of blocks!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great! Looks like it could be an "I Spy" quilt too!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Justme said:


> Thank you so very much. I have some print kid friendly scraps that are going to be awesome for this. I will share a picture when I am done. Again thank you for sharing your know how.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I look forward to seeing a pic of your quilt Justme.

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks like a stained glass window to me.
I think it is lovely!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

What a great looking quilt. The quilting is wonderful.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

This is such an interesting pattern! I've saved a copy of the photo and will try to duplicate it - well, I'll add this to a long list of "wanting to do". thanks for posting it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> This is such an interesting pattern! I've saved a copy of the photo and will try to duplicate it - well, I'll add this to a long list of "wanting to do". thanks for posting it.


On page 2 of this topic I have written out the dimensions of each piece that makes up the quilt blocks. The photo will show you how many blocks to make in each colour and how to piece the quilt top together. Good luck with your quilt.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> I had so many scrappy bits of material left over from other projects so I made this quilt to use them up. It is single bed size and made for a lady's first Grandchild. I had it professionally quilted with a shell pattern on the borders. If only I had enough hours in the day to do all the crafts that I want to.


That is both beautiful and very elegant.
Jay


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice work and I love the colours.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful quilt and love the quilting on the sides :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Nanknit: Thank you for showing this and giving me inspiration to try this pattern. Your choice of fabric is lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great pattern and great quilting!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful, so creative.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------

